# Picture Update on my flock



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Have had Spike over a month now. He's adapting well. Fingertrained the first day, and since then let him make his own mind up about me. First three weeks he slept in the cage right next to me. Or to be more correct on the perch outside of the cage next to me. He would allow my fiance to touch him and come near, but would book it if I tried. Now when I come home from work, he's one of the first one's near me. He prefers to sit on my head though. 








Spike styling my hair 









Zeus I've had just three weeks. Adopted him when I adopted my female, Twix. Twix comes out of the cage ad explores, but wants nothing to do with me unless she needs help off the floor - which she loves exploring. Zeus loves his cage more (it's next to me) and comes out only when it suits him. He's hand trained and was given up to the bird store I frequent by a family who had him about 6 years. His paper said he knew numerous whistles and could say "pretty bird" but the workers said in his two weeks there he never said a word so they doubted it. Well, he proved them wrong. He loves to say "pretty bird" and I am hoping it rubs off on some of my notorious whistlers and my two youngins. He also beatboxes quit nicely, too. First talking cockatiel!!! Zeus also can be nippy but absolutely loves head scritches. He will follow your hand with head down just to get some.









Little Jack Skellington turned four months old on 2.11 and we had a mini photo shoot. He continues to progress and bond with me. But as much as he loves to be with me and climb all over me ALL THE TIME, he no longer accepts head scritches. Ah, well, it lasted a week. I know it's his rebellious nature that makes him now shy away from it. As his younger brother from another batch has been bonding to me, Jack becomes jealous. 








My favorite pic of Jack so far - posing in front of his own picture! Oh, the vanity!









Little Nemo turned a month on 2.2 and is such a little inspiration. Although, he is missing three toes and all and is missing the equivalent wing span to a human missing their arm from elbow down, he never lets it get to him. He's such a little attention fiend as well. I can't wake up or be home without opening the bottom door to the cage without him running down the ladder and pacing it. He'll flap his little half wings to help him climb the two inches and then hop about 6 inches down to my bed and take off running to me. He loves to perch on my head or chest (which annoys Spike and Jack). He's also so affectionate. He'll do the whine noise for me to groom him and give kisses. He also loves me just running my hand down his back, unlike any other bird I've had. y








Jack in the front, Nemo perched up on the laptop.









Jack singing to Nemo









Nemo begging for love









Nemo <3









Mama Cerberus and Papa Oink. Tried getting a family shot, but they wanted none of it. These two are trying to mate again, all attempts by them are currently being deflected by me. I will not allow her to breed for another 4 - 6 months at least...I HOPE. 

No pics of Indie and Turk today, but they are still sitting on four eggs. I do not believe any will hatch as unfortunately there was a bad night fright last week. After calming down my birds, she went back to the nest...or so I thought. The next morning she was perched under the cage next to my fiances side of the bed. Couldn't get to the eggs to feel their temps before both mama and papa ran under the dresser to sit, but I have a feeling she was off of them for as many as four hours. 

Okay, enough of an update. I've got Zeus singing for attention. Nemo sitting on my chest rubbing his head on my chin. Spike climbed up to my head just now. And Jack is being a terror trying to chew on my laptop cord!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Gorgeous birds Thankd for sharing pics of your flock!!!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

What a pretty flock, they are all beautiful and cute


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

They are so cute , And it looks like they are world of warcraft fans also lol Im a mmo gamer myself


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures of your flock,they are doing very well.Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

cute birds 

(Off topic) may i ask what game your playing?. I think i might have that same game


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Cute tiels! But you don't make Spike sleep in cages? That's a bit risky.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, they are all so adorable!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

AWE. Nemo is SUPER cute.

Great flock. Sweet pictures.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

RexiesMuM said:


> They are so cute , And it looks like they are world of warcraft fans also lol Im a mmo gamer myself


Yes, yes they are. They enjoy sitting on my hand or keyboard while I play! They like the colors and action on the screen I think 



green parakeet said:


> cute birds
> 
> (Off topic) may i ask what game your playing?. I think i might have that same game


It's World of Warcraft  Fiance got me hooked years ago during a bet that I still have yet to win before I can officially quit!



bjknight93 said:


> Cute tiels! But you don't make Spike sleep in cages? That's a bit risky.


Normally, my cockatiels do sleep in cages, because they put themselves to bed. Spike has slept outside of the cage to be near to me as a way of comfort when he first arrived. He now mostly sleeps in the cage. I have a male and female tiel who currently have a clutch of eggs under my dresser so I have to leave the cage open for them to get in and out. My beloved Calypso used to sleep with me until my fiance would go to bed and depending on the fight she would put out, she would mostly sleep on top of the cage as she deemed herself above the other tiels. The only bird who sleeps outside of the cage now, aside from the special circumstances with the parents, is my Jack. He has similar qualities to him as my Calypso did. He doesn't tend to like other tiel interaction and throws absolute fits inside the cage if I'm home and he's locked in. My birds used to have their own room where cage doors were never closed and now they are in my room where they are only closed at night. I know it can be risky, but I only let out the tiels I know and trust. Having done this since I first began owning birds over a decade ago, I've learned the personalities that this can be done with and those who need confinement at night.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

And to everyone else, thanks! I feel so lucky with each little bird personality I have. I absolutely love their individualism. I'm such a sucker for my birds and if I could, I'd post all the hundreds of pics I have.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Thought I'd give a mini update on Zeus. I took him for a birdie playdate to my friend's house yesterday. Her birds and my Zeus and Twix all came from the same specialty bird store and were housed in the same cage together before we purchased them. He was easy to retrieve out of the cage. And when I say that, I mean that I chased him around but that he did not aggressively bite me. He was hesitant to come out of the travel cage when we first got there. Only coming out for some rice that I bribed him out with. Then he was all over us the rest of the day. He has quite an attachment to my friend though. As soon as he tired of being on the back of her couch, he perched on her shoulder for a few hours. She fed him some shelled sunflower seeds. I will admit there was jealousy! But I'm glad he's reacting like this to people as I'm trying to re-train and have him bonded to people. He still absolutely LOVES his head scritches. And since last night has been around me all morning. He's currently perched behind my head on my pillow. I don't really know how he was treated in the home before me, but I doubt he was very happy. He has some bare spots under his wings. And I feel like you can see through a small part of his wing near his joints on both sides. Poor guy.


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

All of your cockatiels are so adorable! I especially enjoy the picture of Nemo on your laptop. It's great that Zeus is making steps in the right direction, he's so lucky to have such a great home with you and the other tiels.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Nemo holds such a special place with us. There are times it is just heartbreaking to watch his struggle though. Mornings are usually hard on him because that's when the rest of my birds are more active. He just wants to get out and fly, but he can't. Sometimes I wonder if we made the best decision in keeping him with so many other tiels instead of adopting him to a home where he'd be alone. But then when he sits here cuddling with me and walking all over my hands and laptop, I can't believe I'd ever question his place...it's here. 
As with Zeus, I'm so glad he's opening up! I knew he was a great choice, even though the bird store was skeptical of his ability to cave and warm up. He just said pretty girl and wolf whistled several times. Such a happy bird!


----------



## EmilyJ (Feb 20, 2012)

They're so cute! I like the picture of Mama Cerberus and Papa Oink because theyre both turned away in sync hahah


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

They're all so cute & gorgeous!


----------

